# Upgrade to lathe



## boysie39 (2 Nov 2009)

Hi to all, I have a Nova 1624-44 8 speed lathe for almost a year now I think. But listening to almost everyone going on about Variable Speed got to me in the end, While I was very happy with the belt change system,I decided to upgrade to V/S,So following up an adv.in Woodturning mag. I contacted Speed Genie and they done the conversion for me.
What a differance no more stopping and starting to change speed I can now rubbish a piece of timber twice as fast   where it used to take me a couple of hours to turn away a foot of branch wood I can do a tree in a day now :shock: :shock: .
Seriously it has made a huge differance to me and my attempts at turning.
I dont get knackered as quickly now, It has extended my turning time by a couple of hours per day.
So my advice to anyone thinking of getting V/S is DO IT NOW and enjoy!!
Thank you Speed Genie.
Ps I have no connections with this company other than they have made life easier for me and managed not to lighten my wallet too much.
REgards Boysie, Eugene.


----------



## wizer (2 Nov 2009)

I can't imagine turning without V\S?!? I just wouldn't do it [-( 

Well done Eugene, now you just need to remember how to upload photos


----------



## Oakbear (2 Nov 2009)

Glad to hear that's working well for you!

CDan i ask how much your wallet was lightend though?!


----------



## CHJ (2 Nov 2009)

Good move Eugene, less risk of attempting something at a undesirable speed or stuggling to achieve it rather than break the flow whilst you change, more time to focus on the job rather than the mechanics of the machine.


----------



## boysie39 (2 Nov 2009)

Wizer I'm getting an upgrade on that as well IF I can get a new tutor :lol: :lol: 
Chas, you are so right, but now I have no excuses :roll: :roll: 

Oakbear, when I used to partake of the lovely Demon Drink it might have lasted me a good day :twisted: :twisted: .

REgards Boysie


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Nov 2009)

When I saw the title I wondered what you were upgrading from :lol: Visions of a hamster driven wheel with you chasing round it with a skew sprang to mind.....perhaps time I went to bed.

pete


----------



## Harlequin (3 Nov 2009)

pray, tell more - boysie

a link perhaps 
what happens to the pulley system,what"speed" position is it fixed at?


----------



## Walter Hall (3 Nov 2009)

Here's the link: (and the price) That's a lot of booze Boysie.:wink: 

http://www.haydockconverters.co.uk/variablespeeddrives.htm#Lathe_Conversion_Kit


----------



## loz (3 Nov 2009)

Who are Speed Genie Eugene ? - Can't get a google for them - They in Ireland ?


----------



## John. B (3 Nov 2009)

No pics Eugene :shock: :shock: ...... didn't happen :? ,,,,,,, don't believe it :^o ,,,,,,,,,,,, no such thing as a _speed genie_ :twisted:

_Where are the photographs_
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

John. B


----------



## Paul.J (3 Nov 2009)

Nice one Eugene,turning will never be the same now,it will be a lot more pleasureable for you


----------



## Walter Hall (3 Nov 2009)

loz":3nvumdb7 said:


> Who are Speed Genie Eugene ? - Can't get a google for them - They in Ireland ?



Hi Loz

They are made by Haydock Converters

see my link above.

Walter


----------



## boysie39 (3 Nov 2009)

Thanks Walter for providing the link.
Harlequin, I had to send them the base plate and pulley off my lathe and they fit it to the new one. You then have as was my case,the orignal 8 speeds to select from.
John B, drop over anytime if you want to take photos :lol: :lol: I will take some soon I promise   
Loz, I will give you a ring if you would like to have a chat. Will ring you tomorrow.
REgards Boysie.


----------



## paul-c (30 Nov 2009)

i too have been enticed to adapt my union graduate - looked at haydock converters but didnt like the large box control unit mounted on the outboard tool rest - ended up speaking to newton tesla in warrington who just happened to be making a plate control to replace the original stop start switch - very impressive original looking and at £300 all in with a new motor ,a good price .i picked it all up today and hope to fit it this weekend and will post some pics 
cheers 
paul


----------



## mattcullum (30 Nov 2009)

...and theres me with my 3 speed coronet no1...and I normally only use 2 of those!


Matt


----------



## Bodrighy (30 Nov 2009)

At the end of the day whatever your lathe, you can produce excellent work on it. Just learn to work within it's limitations. I knackered a Perform (variable speed) doing stuff that was too heavy and off balanced for it. I then learnt to do smaller things on a Jet mini which made me discipline myself and learn to use the tools properly. I am now working on a 20+ year old Tyme Avon with 4 speeds, manually adjusted and loving the 1hp motor and the optional 25" over the side. Yes I would love a VB with a long bed or a Wivimac but I am not likely to get one in the foreseeable future. A better lathe won't make you a better turner, learning to work with what is available will

Pete


----------



## CHJ (1 Dec 2009)

Bodrighy":3uecagyu said:


> At the end of the day whatever your lathe, you can produce excellent work on it. Just learn to work within it's limitations. I knackered a Perform (variable speed) doing stuff that was too heavy and off balanced for it. I then learnt to do smaller things on a Jet mini which made me discipline myself and learn to use the tools properly. I am now working on a 20+ year old Tyme Avon with 4 speeds, manually adjusted and loving the 1hp motor and the optional 25" over the side. Yes I would love a VB with a long bed or a Wivimac but I am not likely to get one in the foreseeable future. *A better lathe won't make you a better turner, learning to work with what is available will*
> 
> Pete



=D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## murphy (2 Nov 2012)

Hi Boysie, I too have the Nova 1624-44 and I am thinking of getting the V/S unit that you got from speed genie, do you have any photos of it fitted, how bulky is it , how good is it, is it easy to fit and what did you have to send to them first, I know this is an old post but you might be able to help, or if someone else knows or can supply a photo I would be very grateful. Pat


----------



## Harlequin (3 Nov 2012)

Its quite straight forward to do this
The variable speed unit will come in a housing about 12 x 8 x 6 inches , should have the option to change to reverse as well
You will also need a 3 phase motor to replace the nova motor and the motor pulley will prolly need reboring to suit the shank of the new motor
I got mine done by Haydock Converters who were pretty good and did the reboring as part of the package , however the reboring was not done very well and there was also some damage to the motor pulley where it was held by the chuck when they rebored - looked a bit careless in my opinion so would not recommend them for this reason.

There are others who do this ofcourse and a new pulley can be got if required.

All in all it should cost in the region of £400 or thereabouts, hope this helps


----------



## murphy (3 Nov 2012)

Thank you for the quick reply, I did find Haydock converters who do the speed genie, but could not find anyone else, it seems quit a big unit, is that a problem, it is a bit of a concern that they damaged the pulley, could you tell me who else does it, I thought I could keep the original motor and somehow just add the V/S unit, I don't know much about motors, what did you do with the old motor, did you sell it, it would help towards the cost of the new one, my lathe is only a few months old, and did you find it a big improvement, thank you for your help. Pat


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (3 Nov 2012)

I'm a bit of a tight git, and working on a very tight budget. (well, zero budget to be completely truthful) I got my lathe for free, and as a complete amateur it serves me well enough. I have injured myself many times changing the belt speed, and was looking at VS conversions. 
I saw the Haydock Speed Genie, and considered it, then realised that for an extra couple of hundred £'s I could upgrade the whole lathe.
I don't think I'm ready to upgrade the lathe yet. I still need to learn to use what I have properly first. Changing the belt speed on my old Myford is a proper pain in the hoop, and sometimes a pain in the thumb.....
't would be nice to know how much difference it would make to an eejit like me though.


----------



## Harlequin (4 Nov 2012)

no - you cannot use the old motor
could sell it ofcourse but mine is stowed away for now
The difference is not insignificant ,more powerful motor as well - strongly recommend it

there was a thread on here a while back a quick search for NOVA LATHE MODS/VARIABLE SPEED should lead you to it


----------



## murphy (4 Nov 2012)

Thank you Harlequin, I will get in touch with Haydock Converters Tomorrow and order the motor/ upgrade, as I cannot find anyone else who does it, would it be worth getting a 2HP motor or is the 1.5HP good enough, I would like to get it right first time rather than be sorry afterwards, does this unit have a digital readout for the speed, Thank you for tour help.


----------



## boysie39 (4 Nov 2012)

Go for the 2 hp motor ,it will only cost you a few extra quid


----------



## murphy (6 Nov 2012)

Thank you Eugene, I have ordered the 2 HP from Haydock converters, it is quite a bit more expensive than the 1.5 HP, I will put the prices here in case anybody else is planning on getting one, the prices include VAT and delivery, the 1.5 motor is usually £475 (£450) at the moment special offer, and the 2 HP is £545, so it is an expensive upgrade but hopefully I have a good lathe now that will last me for many years, 

Pat


----------



## EnErY (7 Nov 2012)

Well I Got a speed genie Fitted To My Cl3 and touch wood i aint looked back buti will say after owning a CL4 and the trouble i had with motors burning out etc there is no comparison so my Cl3 with a speed genie works fine CL4 vairable speed thumbs down im afraid Speed Genie Does a good Service id recomend them .
Regards
Bill


----------

